# I need help



## Fahrendorff53 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi I'm new here and I have been trying to find out the year and model of my schwinn the serial number is on the left rear dropout and is ca10920.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 12, 2012)

*1965*

Serial number dated 03/04/1965.


----------



## greenephantom (Oct 12, 2012)

Not seeing the "A" in the serial number there.  Thinking likely a 1957.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 12, 2012)

Its not all orignal either, thats a hand brake frame.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 12, 2012)

*Date codes*

( 1965 ) 
Date ----------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To 
01/25 ------------------- AA00000 ------------------ AA03900 
01/26 ------------------- AA03901 ------------------ AA07827 
01/27 ------------------- AA07828 ------------------ AA12760 
01/28 ------------------- AA12761 ------------------ AA17255 
01/29 ------------------- AA17256 ------------------ AA20888 
02/01 ------------------- BA00000 ------------------ BA03883 
02/02 ------------------- BA03884 ------------------ BA07721 
02/03 ------------------- BA07722 ------------------ BA11108 
02/04 ------------------- BA11109 ------------------ BA15039 
02/05 ------------------- BA15040 ------------------ BA19491 
02/08 ------------------- BA19492 ------------------ BA23991 
02/09 ------------------- BA23992 ------------------ BA27651 
02/10 ------------------- BA27652 ------------------ BA31173 
02/11 ------------------- BA31174 ------------------ BA35915 
02/12 ------------------- BA35916 ------------------ BA39206 
02/15 ------------------- BA39207 ------------------ BA43716 
02/16 ------------------- BA43717 ------------------ BA47331 
02/17 ------------------- BA47332 ------------------ BA51688 
02/18 ------------------- BA51689 ------------------ BA56051 
02/19 ------------------- BA56052 ------------------ BA60403 
02/23 ------------------- BA60404 ------------------ BA64754 
02/24 ------------------- BA64755 ------------------ BA68404 
02/25 ------------------- BA68405 ------------------ BA70654 
02/26 ------------------- BA70655 ------------------ BA76266 

03/01 ------------------- CA00001 ------------------ CA02523 
03/02 ------------------- CA02524 ------------------ CA06767 
03/03 ------------------- CA06768 ------------------ CA10450 
03/04 ------------------- CA10451 ------------------ CA14848 
03/05 ------------------- CA14849 ------------------ CA19239 
03/08 ------------------- CA19240 ------------------ CA23565 
03/09 ------------------- CA23566 ------------------ CA27051 
03/10 ------------------- CA27052 ------------------ CA31301 
03/11 ------------------- CA31302 ------------------ CA35256 
03/12 ------------------- CA35257 ------------------ CA39433 
03/15 ------------------- CA39434 ------------------ CA43809 
03/16 ------------------- CA43810 ------------------ CA48325 
03/17 ------------------- CA48326 ------------------ CA52575 
03/18 ------------------- CA52576 ------------------ CA56858


----------



## rhenning (Oct 12, 2012)

Rideahiggins look at the serial number picture and there is no A in the serial numbers stamped into the frame.  I would agree the RB2 Bendix wasn't used until about 1965 but that makes me think that it is a Frankenbike more than anything else.  Roger


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 12, 2012)

*serial number*

I was going by what OP type in the comment box "ca10920". Bad information will get you a wrong answer everytime.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2012)

rideahiggins said:


> I was going by what OP type in the comment box "ca10920". Bad information will get you a wrong answer everytime.




Ain't that the truth. 

So this is a 1957 Mutt.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 12, 2012)

going back to the handbrake frame.my 59 white vette has the same caliper mount,but is an all original manual 2 speed with coaster brake


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Oct 13, 2012)

You are probably right, and sorry about the bad info. When I looked up the serial number the listing said it was a '52. You are right though, it is a frankenbike, the only things that are original to the bike are the forks and the fenders. Does anyone think this bike is worth reviving, or should I just turn it into a custom bike?


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Gonna keep it?*

If I were planning to keep the bike I would keep it rideable with parts on hand, then add period correct parts as I find them. If selling just be honest with prospective buyers and no one should care. Because the selling price will vary considerably with more correct parts..

Bob


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fahrendorff53 said:


> You are probably right, and sorry about the bad info. When I looked up the serial number the listing said it was a '52. You are right though, it is a frankenbike, the only things that are original to the bike are the forks and the fenders. Does anyone think this bike is worth reviving, or should I just turn it into a custom bike?




At this point it would be near impossible to find out the original model of your bike so IMO a cool custom would be my choice. *But wait, there's more.* LOL  I see that the rear tire is a balloon tire. Could this be a balloon frame and not a middleweight frame? Since Schwinn had overlapping serial numbers your number is also an Oct 23 thru 30 1953 number. During this time Schwinn announced the three speed balloon Jaguar. Your actual frame itself could be a Jag, and maybe that chainguard. Those fenders original to that frame? How do you know? Fork could have been changed along with every other part on that bike. Since you have balloon tires on there with fenders, and the guard is the Jag style, and I think the seat, it may be a good idea to see if this was originally one of the first Jaguar frames. Your SN is also coded in 1952 but there were no rear brake/fender brackets like the one on your frame. I believe that bracket first appeared on the cantilever frame of 54 Jags.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 14, 2012)

For what its worth I have a middleweight frame with S2s and 26x2.125s in it.  They are a tight fit but they do fit.  Roger


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Oct 15, 2012)

GTs58 said:


> At this point it would be near impossible to find out the original model of your bike so IMO a cool custom would be my choice. *But wait, there's more.* LOL  I see that the rear tire is a balloon tire. Could this be a balloon frame and not a middleweight frame? Since Schwinn had overlapping serial numbers your number is also an Oct 23 thru 30 1953 number. During this time Schwinn announced the three speed balloon Jaguar. Your actual frame itself could be a Jag, and maybe that chainguard. Those fenders original to that frame? How do you know? Fork could have been changed along with every other part on that bike. Since you have balloon tires on there with fenders, and the guard is the Jag style, and I think the seat, it may be a good idea to see if this was originally one of the first Jaguar frames. Your SN is also coded in 1952 but there were no rear brake/fender brackets like the one on your frame. I believe that bracket first appeared on the cantilever frame of 54 Jags.




The reason I think the forks and fenders are original is because when I scrubbed some of the spray paint off the original paint was still there and it seemed to matchbothon the frame, the forks, and the fender. The chainguard is a reproduction and the seat is just somthing I picked up off of eBay because the three messinger seats i found and bought did not fit the seat post correctly, however if the seat looks original to the bike then it will stay. It is a Troxel, by the way. The wheels are balloon, but i don't know if they are correct. They are M.O. Mfg. co. with a drop center design. Also how could I find out if it was one of the original Jags.


----------



## rhenning (Oct 15, 2012)

M.O.Mfg means Murray of Ohio manufacturing so they are from a Murray bike.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 15, 2012)

* Also how could I find out if it was one of the original Jags.*

If that frame is a balloon frame with that rear fender/brake bracket, it would no doubt be a Jag frame. Do you have a middleweight frame with that bracket to compare with? The ballooner frames had a wider spread on the seat stays inbetween that bracket. If you think the fenders are original to the frame then it's not a Jag frame, the Jag didn't have painted fenders. 

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1955_11.html


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 15, 2012)

Rule of Thumb.
put your thumb between the rear stays touching the seat post. If you can barely fit your thumb, or just not move it much its a midweight.
If there is room to move your thumb side to side, its a heavyweight/balloon frame
I have 4 of those hand brake style heavyweight frames, with hand brake ribbons. 
Someday. My first one i got was equipped as a corvette, so I am assuming it was a 3 speed model, and they just used a heavyweight frame. I suspect the other 3 are just the same. I have all of it, had 5/55 rear SA hub


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Oct 16, 2012)

cyclebuster said:


> Rule of Thumb.
> put your thumb between the rear stays touching the seat post. If you can barely fit your thumb, or just not move it much its a midweight.
> If there is room to move your thumb side to side, its a heavyweight/balloon frame
> I have 4 of those hand brake style heavyweight frames, with hand brake ribbons.
> Someday. My first one i got was equipped as a corvette, so I am assuming it was a 3 speed model, and they just used a heavyweight frame. I suspect the other 3 are just the same. I have all of it, had 5/55 rear SA hub




Could you measure the distance between the seat stays for me, I don't really know where I can find a midweight frame or even another heavyweight to compair it to.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got a quick measurement on an early 1962 middleweight. Right at the very top edge of the brake/fender bracket I have 2" inbetween the seat stay tubing.


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Dec 18, 2012)

Is that between the fender and the bracket or between the seat post and the bracket? The reason I ask is because on mine I have two different measurements, 2 inches between the seat and 2.25 inches between the fender.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2012)

That is between the seatstay tubing measuring straight across at the very top of the bracket.


----------



## Fahrendorff53 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well I just checked and the bracket measures about 3 inches across. I am going to assume that this means I have an early Jaguar. Now, can anyone tell me what parts belong on the 1953/54 Jaguar. Also does anyone have any tips to finding the right parts?


----------

